# My new girl has been born!!!!!



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi All

Just wanted to share this with you.............
I am about to become a new breeder (as some of you know from my previous posts) and I was awaiting my first breeding queen to be born.

Well - she was born yesterday!!!

The breeder cannot be sure which will be mine yet tho lol. But I am having a blue Burmese girl (providing there is a breeding quality ble girl in the litter). She told me that her 2 queens (both had kittens) are being very protective of their babies and wont let her have much interaction with them at the moment!
Hopefully she will send photos of all 10 babies soon as I wont be able to see them until they are at least 6 weeks old!

Im so excited and cant wait to meet my new baby!!!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Wonderful news  you must be soooooooo excited now


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't wait for mine to be born


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

trish1200 said:


> I can't wait for mine to be born


What breed are you getting?
How many are you going to have?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats very exciting, and we want pictures as soon as you have them,


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> What breed are you getting?
> How many are you going to have?


I'm waiting for a litter of siamese and oriental to be born, i'm not sure what i'll get yet, the breeder is expecting havanas and chocolate point siamese

They should be born on the 8th, unfortunatly i can only get one...i can't afford any more and my boyfriend wont let me have 2, which is that i would like


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

trish1200 said:


> I'm waiting for a litter of siamese and oriental to be born, i'm not sure what i'll get yet, the breeder is expecting havanas and chocolate point siamese
> 
> They should be born on the 8th, unfortunatly i can only get one...i can't afford any more and my boyfriend wont let me have 2, which is that i would like


Are you going to breed?
Even though you cant afford 2 you can always keep one of kittens from the first litter that your girls produces


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Are you going to breed?
> Even though you cant afford 2 you can always keep one of kittens from the first litter that your girls produces


No, i just want a pet but everyone says that it's good to have 2 so they can play with each other when we're not at home


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

trish1200 said:


> No, i just want a pet but everyone says that it's good to have 2 so they can play with each other when we're not at home


Hi

I would say its best to have 2 if you work fulltime as they keep each other company.
Its even more important to have 2 if they are going to be indoor cats as they will get bored really quickly.

Well hopefully you wont have to wait too long for your little girl to arrive


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

3 months


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

trish1200 said:


> 3 months


It will be worth the wait! 

In the meantime you could use this time to do research on kittens and how to kitten-proof your home and prepare for her arrival??


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

shopping


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Ooh Saffron-on a scale of 1-10 how excited are you exactly?Thats brill


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

lol @ kelly.

Hmmmm maybe 7?? For the simple reason they have only just been born and the girl for me has not yet been allocated as the breeder is unsure how many is male and how many are female yet.
Between the 2 queens they had 10 babies - blue & lilac. Im after a blue one, so lets hope they are not all boys!

I think i will be more exicted when i know for sure that there is a blue girl!

But as both queens are blue - chances are i should get a blue lil' lady!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

trish1200 said:


> I'm waiting for a litter of siamese and oriental to be born, i'm not sure what i'll get yet, the breeder is expecting havanas and chocolate point siamese
> 
> They should be born on the 8th, unfortunatly i can only get one...i can't afford any more and my boyfriend wont let me have 2, which is that i would like


tell him you will go on strike if he doesnt let you have two,,,,


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

2 are less work than one. a bored cat cat be a destructive cat. tell him that!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> 2 are less work than one. a bored cat cat be a destructive cat. tell him that!


yep i agree,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sholing girl (Mar 22, 2008)

how exciting, when will you know which one you will have? hope to see a picture soon


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wanted to share this with you.............
> I am about to become a new breeder (as some of you know from my previous posts) and I was awaiting my first breeding queen to be born.
> ...


congratulations on the arrival of the little one you will have, i am sure you will have many years together,


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> tell him you will go on strike if he doesnt let you have two,,,,


 It might work;-)


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> 2 are less work than one. a bored cat cat be a destructive cat. tell him that!


I will


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Zowey A gal after my own heart-ya can't beat a blue now can ya-don't blame ya for waiting and trying very hard to be patient-they are in a league of their own


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Zowey A gal after my own heart-ya can't beat a blue now can ya-don't blame ya for waiting and trying very hard to be patient-they are in a league of their own


Blue is my first choice - and so i have had to wait for her! But it will be worth it in the end


----------

